# DRL Module for ford f150 1997 or 1998



## dieselfreak (Nov 22, 2004)

Does anyone have a DRL module for a 1997 or 1998 ford f150 because mine shorted out and I don't see myself paying $130 for a new one. part# F65Z-15A272-AA if anyone has one message me or tell me where I can buy a used one for a good price or a new one for a good price. thanks mckenzie


----------

